# Front Page Portal



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

I am thinking of implementing a front page news portal onto the forum. Here is a demo of how it looks on another forum 

http://8wayrun.com/

please ignore that it looks a bit messy but you get the idea. The front page new will get posted e-cig related news that people who are keen to source can be writers for the front page.

Opnions? News portal in the fron same forum when click on forum.


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

My personal opinion is to keep it as simple and as few clicks as possible. People get bored very easily. This is a forum after all, not a news channel. But will certainly have no objection to that if most members prefer to have an ecig news portal as front page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

I do agree with you @Matthee but I am 50/50 on it hence why I want other users thoughts on the idea.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

nope dont like it  we have a news sub forum rather stick with that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom (12/12/13)

I think the forum is fine as is.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/13)

I think whats important about the forum as it stands now is that when you go to the home page, you can see immediately (without scrolling down) the latest postings to the latest threads. This is what I use mainly to see the latest posts.

As long as what you are proposing does not interfere with that (or lead to requiring you to scroll down) - then I dont really mind what happens below that. I probably wont look at e-cig news much anyway. I am more interested in what the forum members have to say and what the local retailers on the site are saying about their products and juices.

My opinion...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (13/12/13)

i also like how it is now

simple yet informative

the news feed is a no no for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/12/13)

No front page portal. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> I think whats important about the forum as it stands now is that when you go to the home page, you can see immediately (without scrolling down) the latest postings to the latest threads. *This is what I use mainly to see the latest posts.*


Interesting, I don't use those links for then you get to the first page of a thread, which means you have to scroll/jump pages and re-read to see where you left off? "New posts" is what I mostly use, sometimes the alerts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Thanks Andre, I see what you mean. You are teaching me new tricks!

You are right, the New Posts is more useful.

Gizmo, sorry then for my previous post, I guess then the homepage "Recent Threads" tab is not as useful as the "New Posts" section.

Incidentally though Gizmo, is there any way the "Recent Threads" links on the home page can take you to the most recent post of the thread instead of the first page of the thread? Maybe that would be more useful for members that visit the home page frequently. Otherwise, I guess its best for frequent members to just bookmark the "New Posts" section.


----------



## devdev (14/12/13)

I like the idea of a news section, but must agree with prevailing sentiment, the less clicks, and the more easily one can see the discussions the better!

Maybe we should have a news sub forum, that way there is a new product forum and a dedcated news forum. 

Just a suggestion


----------

